# Hair Algae+Amano Shrimp+FlagFish+Fine leaved Plants+Discus=?



## crshadow (Sep 4, 2003)

Like many others, I've got a huge hair algae infestation and I'm trying to find the best solution.... I've got some Amano Shrimp and F. Flag Fish en-route to me to hopefully combat the situation. However, there may be a couple of snags based on some info I've read. First off, I've heard that Flag fish are some of the best for hair algae, but supposedly after they finish it off they may go after fine leaved plants like Java moss and R Wallichi. Is this true, and if so, how badly do they munch on these plants? That being said, Amano shrimp seem like a good option to keep hair algae at bay, once its gone, without damaging my plants. The only problem as that I want to later add Discus to the tank and am worried they might see the shrimp as a tasty snack. Anyone have any experience with Discus and shrimp? Basically I'm kinda stuck between a rock and a hard place with my algae problem. I realize that looking for hair algae eating fish is kind of a roundabout way of dealing with the situation rather than finding the source of the algae problem and balancing out the ecosystem to take care of it, but I just want to get rid of the stuff ASAP. On that note however, I am not currently adding ferts and my phosphate levels test at around 0.5 ppm so I don't think the phosphate is causing the problem, nor do I have a lot of fish, nor overfeeding. Anyway, any insight would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

-Jeremiah


----------



## aquaverde (Apr 15, 2003)

Nothing wrong with wanting to get rid of algae, only a few types attract me :wink: 

In my experience, AFF are not the optimal answer to algae infestation. I got them because I have not been able to get SAEs locally. My pair of AFF stripped two stems of sunset hygro this week, only little nubs left of the leaves. The plant was not algae-infested, but there was other algae in teh tank available for them to eat. This is kind of a new thing for them, I have had them several months. Also, mysteriously, my hairgrass got a haircut to about 1/4" last week. I suspected my Ancistrus. Yesterday they were moved to another tank. Now we'll see if the hairgrass recovers.

James


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

crshadow said:


> On that note however, I am not currently adding ferts and my phosphate levels test at around 0.5 ppm so I don't think the phosphate is causing the problem, nor do I have a lot of fish, nor overfeeding. Anyway, any insight would be greatly appreciated.


You say you're not adding any ferts, and it would seem that you shouldn't have to worry about algae growth in that case. But it is not so. I only get algae when I neglect to add ferts regularly. PO4 levels of 0.5ppm are appreciable enough for algae to grow on. 
If you search the net, you'll read over and over again that the answer to getting rid of algae is balance. You've got 0.5ppm PO4 and that's fine. But you need to balance that with 5ppm NO3 and 10-20ppm K. And all that in addition to trace elements and proper lighting/CO2 (which we'll assume you have taken care of).
More often than not, when you get your macronutrients in the 10-5-20 ratio for N-P-K, then your algae problem will go away in a matter of weeks. 
That being said, even the most balanced Planted tanks need algae fighters like SAE's, AFF, Amano Shrimp, etc. I'm using oto's and SAE's, but best of luck with your AFF and Shrimp!


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

GCA wrote:


> More often than not, when you get your macronutrients in the 10-5-20 ratio for N-P-K, then your algae problem will go away in a matter of weeks.


Shouldn't it be 10-1-20 NPK Sam? I know thats probably what you meant, just clarifying for the newbies.  

Marcel


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

Ferts are required! I had a tank that went without ferts while I medicated and the hair algae was so bad that it turned into dreadlocks! (I wish I had taken a photo!) I was all ready to tear the tank down when I tried nitrate and traces, in a week or two it was all gone. That cobwebby green algae is a late indicator of need for ferts.


----------



## crshadow (Sep 4, 2003)

Dreadlocks is a great way to describe it, anonapersona!  This stuff is just everywhere. I had just started using ferts when the algae started appearing, so I stopped thinking the nutrients may have been contributing to the algae. I guess I probably should have tried the opposite. Welp, live and learn I suppose.

I apologize for not giving more specifics in my original message about my tank conditions. It's an 80 gallon (24" tall) with 4x55w CF lighting and a 13 hour photoperiod. Using pressurized CO2 with PH controller to keep CO2 in optimum range.


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

A 10-12 hour photoperiod is all that is needed. After about 11 hours of full light most plants will begin to slow photosynthesis but algae can take advantage of that extra light time.

Marcel


----------



## Guttboy (Jul 19, 2003)

You know I still just dont get it. 

I fertilize my tanks...my 100 gallon I have down not 100% but getting close to its established level.

If you fertilize a tank....how does that cause the algae to go down? I would think if there are NO ferts in the tank then neither the algae or the plants will be able to thrive?

Just a babble here ....been reading alot on this subject and it just seems contrary to my instincts....anyhow I have found that a good fertilizer regime actually reduces the algae....

I have a test tank up with treated 19:1 water to bleach and have some Giant Hygro, ludwigia repens, and rotalla indica in it....NO FERTS for a week except co2....NO algae yet....will see how this goes. Keep you all posted.

Mike


----------

